# Externer PCI-E-Slot per Thunderbolt



## Undtot (3. August 2011)

*Externer PCI-E-Slot per Thunderbolt *


http://www.hartware.net/media/news/52000/52330_1b.jpg


Das Unternehmen Village Tronic soll wohl an einer Thunderbolt-Variante  seiner externen ViDock-PCI-Express-Erweiterung arbeiten. Dabei handelt  es sich um ein externes Gehäuse, in dem sich ein PCI-Express-Slot  befindet. Das externe PCI-Express-Dock würde dann über Intels  Thunderbolt-Schnittstelle mit einem Notebook verbunden werden und dem  Nutzer auf diese Weise den Einsatz einer dedizierten  PCI-Express-Grafikkarte ermöglichen.  



Village Tronics aktuelle ViDock-Modelle werden über den ExpressCard-Slot  mit dem Notebook verbunden. Es bleibt allerdings abzuwarten, ob solch  ein PCI-Express-Dock mit Thunderbolt-Interface letztendlich überhaupt  erscheinen wird. VillageTronic hat auf seiner Facebook-Seite nachgehakt,  ob ausreichend Interesse an einer solchen Lösung besteht. Sollte dies  der Fall sein, dann will das Unternehmen die Entwicklung definitiv  vorantreiben. Darüber hinaus steht auch zur Debatte, ob ein solches  Erweiterungs-Dock über zusätzliche USB-Ports, Ethernet und weitere  Anschlüsse verfügen soll.

Quelle: Hartware.de



-----
Fändes sowas auch für Desktops interessant, so kann man leicht ein 2-Way-SLI oder auch mehr ermöglichen, auch wenn das Board keine weiren PCIe-Ports hat. 
Ähnliche Geschwindigkeit der Verbindung natürrlich vorrausgesetzt. Dennoch denke ich allerdings, das der Preis recht saftig werden wird für das teil, wenn es denn wirklich kommt.


----------



## lu89 (3. August 2011)

Das ist doch mal interessant. So könnte man auch Laptops unter 800€ spieletauglich machen.


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

Naja, was hat man für Übertragungsraten? 

2x10GBit/s, also gerade mal 2,5 GB/s. Das ist die Bandbreite von einem 5x PCI-E 2.0 Slot. Eine Highend Graka kannst du da wohl mehr oder weniger vergessen. Der Leistungseinbruch bei onboard 4X ist ja bei 15-20% wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe. Zudem wird da wohl einiges nochmals an Latenz oben drauf kommen.

Nette Idee, aber meiner Ansicht nach einfach noch nicht gut umzusetzen. Da fehlt noch etwas Bandbreite.


----------



## apefred (3. August 2011)

Thunderbolt hat echt Potential! Nur werden viele Hersteller an den Lizenzkosten sparen wollen und lieber das billigere USB 3.0 verbauen. Nichts gegen USB aber Thunderbolt geht in Richtung nur noch einer einzigen Schnittstelle für vieles ( Für Mäuse und sonstigen Kleinkram reicht auch USB 2.0, deswegen nicht alles ). Wenn Thunderbolt wirklich in Zukunft besser unterstützt wird, werden bestimmt auch die großen GPU Hersteller nachziehen und etwas Eigenes rausbringen. Den Anschluss an sich gibts evtl bald noch bei Sony Notebooks und (Asus Board gestrichen, hatte nur den Namen Thunderbolt), beides erreicht nur die mehr oder weniger High End Schicht, nicht aber den Massenmarkt.


----------



## Pikus (3. August 2011)

Dennoch würde ich lieber zu einem USB 3.0-Gerät greifen, da ich keine Lust habe, für ein Thunderbolt-Kabel genauso viel zu bezahlen wie für eine Festplatte o.ä. (Klick)


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. August 2011)

Hört sich gut an die Idee. Wenn dann wirklich ne Grafikkarte Sinn macht, wäre das ein enormer Vorteil für Laptops.


----------



## KILLTHIS (3. August 2011)

Die Entwicklung hat trotz allem Potential - man könnte so problemlos auch einige kleinere Laptops flott machen, ohne sich um die Kühlung gedanken machen zu müssen - wenn man unterwegs arbeitet, kann man so abends daheim ohne Probleme dann auch ein bisschen daddeln. Gute Idee, warten wir auf die Umsetzung.


----------



## Iceananas (4. August 2011)

Thunderbold wird aus dieselben Gründen wie damals Firewire aussterben. Technisch im Vorteil, in Apples Gier erstickt.


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht was du mit Firewire verbindest, aber in dem Bereich für den es mitentwickelt wurde ((Studio-)Tontechnik) lebt Firewire wie noch nie . Ohne die Firewireschnittstelle an meinem T61 wäre ich aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Hidden (4. August 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Technisch im Vorteil, in Apples Gier erstickt.


 
So wirds wohl kommen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (4. August 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Dennoch würde ich lieber zu einem USB 3.0-Gerät greifen, da ich keine Lust habe, für ein Thunderbolt-Kabel genauso viel zu bezahlen wie für eine Festplatte o.ä. (Klick)



die anderen "normalen" Kabel sind beim Apfel-Händler auch nicht gerade günstig
wenn Thunderbolt alias Lightpeak wirklich zum Durchbruch in Notebooks und Desktops (Windows)
verholfen werden sollte, dann werden die Preise hier sicherlich auch deutlich angenehmer werden



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung hat trotz allem Potential - man könnte so problemlos auch einige kleinere Laptops flott machen, ohne sich um die Kühlung gedanken machen zu müssen - wenn man unterwegs arbeitet, kann man so abends daheim ohne Probleme dann auch ein bisschen daddeln. Gute Idee, warten wir auf die Umsetzung.



das scheint mir auch ein idealer Einsatzbereich für die Schnittstelle zu sein



Iceananas schrieb:


> Thunderbold wird aus dieselben Gründen wie damals Firewire aussterben. Technisch im Vorteil, in Apples Gier erstickt.


 


nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was du mit Firewire verbindest, aber in dem Bereich für den es mitentwickelt wurde ((Studio-)Tontechnik) lebt Firewire wie noch nie . Ohne die Firewireschnittstelle an meinem T61 wäre ich aufgeschmissen.



Ich muss da nfsgame zustimmen, Firewire ist nicht in Apples Gier erstickt, ok man hatte angeblich 
deutlich mehr Potenzial als USB, aber hat es nie auch nur ansatzweise abgelöst
aber Firewire hat durchaus seine daseinsberechtigung


----------



## Pikus (4. August 2011)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> die anderen "normalen" Kabel sind beim Apfel-Händler auch nicht gerade günstig
> wenn Thunderbolt alias Lightpeak wirklich zum Durchbruch in Notebooks und Desktops (Windows)
> verholfen werden sollte, dann werden die Preise hier sicherlich auch deutlich angenehmer werden


 
Das Problem bei der Produktion der Kabel ist ja, dass sich in den Steckern selber 12 Chips befinden, welche für den transfer der Daten zuständig sind. Nur durch diese Chips ist der preis so hoch.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (4. August 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der Produktion der Kabel ist ja, dass sich in den Steckern selber 12 Chips befinden, welche für den transfer der Daten zuständig sind. Nur durch diese Chips ist der preis so hoch.



soweit ich weiß sind es 2 stück nicht 12 
und ich glaub auch dass sich dieser Preis drücken lässt.
Schätze mal 25€ (die Hälfte) sollte kein Problem sein (spätestens mit Massenproduktion)
wenn die Preise dann nicht noch niedirger sein sollten.

ich kriege bei dem Kabelhändler meines Vertrauens ja auch ein HDMI-Kabel abgeschirmt, vergoldet und mit 10m Länge
für etwas mehr als 10€, während in einer der größten Elektronikketten Deutschlands... ich deutlich mehr zahlen würde


----------



## Pikus (4. August 2011)

Laut Wikipedia sinds 12 

_Ein Thunderbolt-Kabel ist zur Zeit technisch sehr aufwendig, da in einem  Thunderbolt-Kabel zwölf Chips in den zwei Stecker-Enden verbaut sind._

Quelle (unter "Funktiosnweise")

Dass sich der Preis drücken lässt, ist keine frage, jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass der preis um 50% reduziert wird. Du musst bedenken, dass Thunderbolt von Intel/Apple verkauft wird, und keiner von beiden ist für Preis/Leistung bekannt


----------



## Skysnake (4. August 2011)

Nein, es sind wirklich 12 Chips.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/162255-2m-thunder-bolt-kabel-satte-50-a.html

Es sind nur 2 große + 10 kleine Chips. So schnell wird das auch nicht billig, weil die lowbudget Hersteller erst mal kapieren müssen, was die Chips machen, diese dann nachbauen etc.etc. Thermisch scheint der Stecker auch ganz schön rein zu hauen. Da müssen die also auch aufpassen. Ich würde wirklich nicht all zu schnell Preise unter 40€ erwarten.

Naja, und dann hast du ja das Problem noch immer, dass die Hersteller sich wohl nicht so 100% auf DisplayPort als Stecker einigen können. Sony will/wollte ja den USB-Port nutzen -.-


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. August 2011)

Sind doch noch Kupferleitungen nicht? Mit Glasfaser hat das noch nichts zu tun..


----------



## Hidden (4. August 2011)

Displayport, das ist doch das was an jeder aktuellen Grafikkarte dran ist, was aber kein Mensch nutzt oder?


----------



## Skysnake (4. August 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Sind doch noch Kupferleitungen nicht? Mit Glasfaser hat das noch nichts zu tun..


 Jaaaa????? 

Was du wolle sage


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (4. August 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein, es sind wirklich 12 Chips.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/162255-2m-thunder-bolt-kabel-satte-50-a.html
> 
> ...


 

Ok ich hatte nur von den große chips gehört. Das mit nicht 100% auf Displayport zu setzen
scheint mir wegen der Abwartskompatibilität mehr oder weniger notwendig.
Was mich aber wirklich wundert ist, dass die Anzahl der Displayport-Diplays so rar ist
vorallem hab ich noch keins mit daisychaining gesehen 

Ich finde Thunderbolt hat aufjedenfall eine Menge Potential
Intel müsste nur dazu übergehen ihn auf den Ivy-Bridge/Sandy-Bridge-E Mainboards
zu verbauen, und schon käme der Anschluss dem Markt ein ganzes Stück näher


----------



## Skysnake (4. August 2011)

Nicht wirklich. Du hast die doppelte Performance im Vergleich zu USB3.0. Also zumindest wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dass der große Controller eben einfach 2x10GBit bidirektional bereit stellen kann auf 2 Links.

Das ist nicht wirklich Bahnbrechend mehr, zumal eben sehr viele Geräte halt gar nicht davon profitieren. Dem gegenüber steht ein SEHR komplexes Kabel, teure Lizenzkosten von Intel, nahezu 0 Marktdurchdringung sprich keine Geräte und zusätzlich ist der eigentliche Controller auch noch recht groß wie es scheint.

Summasummarum nicht gerade die besten Voraussetzungen. Selbst wenn Intel den Anschluss auf seine SB-E Boards bringt, einen großen Nutzen wird man kaum haben.

Mit LWL wäre es noch ganz interessant gewesen, wegen den längeren Kabellängen und der höheren Bandbreite, wenn Sie den den aktuellen Preisrahmen dann ca eingehalten hätten, in dem Moment wo Sie aber auf Kupfer umgestiegen sind, war das Ding praktisch ne Totgeburt.

Warum LightPeak aber nicht kam, wie vorgesehen, also mit LWL hab ich ja schon mehrfach ausgeführt. Es ist also sehr fraglich, wann LWL wirklich kommt, und wenn was es kostet und wie Problematisch die Sache dann wird.

Inzwischen ist aber selbst das kein echter Knaller mehr, denn das USB-Konsortium hat soweit ich die Aussagen vom CEO (oder wie sich auch immer der Chef nennt) bereits die entsprechenden Pläne in der Schublade um auf LightPeak/Thunderbolt mit LWL zu kontern. 

Aktuell ist das wohl schlicht weg eine Kostenfrage. USB ist einfach recht gut UND vor allem verdammt billig.


----------



## user1900 (4. August 2011)

So weit wie ich das verstanden habe ist momentan in allen Geräten die mit Thunderbold werben nur die Kabelversion 1.0 (Kupferkabel) möglich also auch "nur 2x5GBITS" wenn das ganze wie es auch geplant und auch so schon möglich ist auf Glasfaser umsteigt denke ich werden sich die Verbraucher schon noch mal überlegen ob man so einen schnelle Verbindung nicht gönnt, bei solch hohen Übertragungsraten gibt es momentan noch kein HW die das Unterstützt das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre ein RAID 5 von Supa Schnellen SSD, mit nem Passenden Raid kontroller mir eignem Speicher und Prozessor könnte das die Bandbreite vllt. ausreizen.

MFG USER1900


----------



## PCGH_Willi (25. August 2012)

Ich hätt mal ne Frage: 
Weis hier irgendwer wie hoch die Bandbreite bei einem externen notebook pcie 36 mm slot ist??? - da das vidock 4 plus diesen anschluss nutrzt denn soetwas könnte ich sehr gut gebrauchen ^^ 

LG: Willi 

P.s. übrigens bis zu ungefähr einer gtx 570 oder 580 sollte kein Problem mit der Bandbreite bestehen.


----------

